# Offshore workers living in Mexico.



## ScottyJC88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello there folks,

I was just wondering if there are any expats living in Mexico that also work offshore be it in the Gulf of Mexico or anywhere else in the world, I currently work offshore on a North Sea oil platform and travel frequently to Mexico to be with my partner however my home address is still in the UK. 

At some point I am looking to change to an international rig, making it easier for me to get back and forth to Mexico. I was just wandering if when I do change my permanent address to Mexico with my company will I pay Mexican tax if I am only in the country for a month at a time? my rotation will be 28 days at home 28 days offshore.

If anyone could assist with this and has knowledge of working offshore and living in Mexico it would be much appreciated (oh and I might have some more questions for you too  )

Thanks 

SJC


----------



## ScottyJC88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Re-posting this to see if anyone new has any information on this...

Thanks in advance. 

Scott.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you want to become an official resident of Mexico, you must apply at a Mexican consulate in your home country. There are financial requirements. Once you have either temporary or permanent residence, you may come and go at will.


----------



## duckdavewave (Jan 20, 2008)

hi Scotty,

I work offshore and have been living in Mexico for 8 years now.
Never paid any tax in Mexico and never had anyone 'sniffing around', so to speak.

For years I was on an FM3 which had to be renewed every year, a real pain but recently got permanent residency due to having kids born here. Being out of the country working for half the year usually will mean that you are restricted to the FM3.

If you have any more questions, feel free to get in touch.

Cheers


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

duckdavewave said:


> hi Scotty,
> 
> I work offshore and have been living in Mexico for 8 years now.
> Never paid any tax in Mexico and never had anyone 'sniffing around', so to speak.
> ...


The FM3 ceased to exist several years ago. The options now are Residente Permanente or Residente Temporal.


----------



## duckdavewave (Jan 20, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> The FM3 ceased to exist several years ago. The options now are Residente Permanente or Residente Temporal.


Ok, that makes sense. I must have spent days of my life in the damned oficina de migracion and this fact was never made clear to me, haha.
I suppose that I made the transition to residente permanente just at the time when the FM3 disappeared.
So glad I don't have to visit that place ever again!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

duckdavewave said:


> Ok, that makes sense. I must have spent days of my life in the damned oficina de migracion and this fact was never made clear to me, haha.
> I suppose that I made the transition to residente permanente just at the time when the FM3 disappeared.
> So glad I don't have to visit that place ever again!


Actually, the FM3 and FM2 were phased out about three years ago.

I share your delight at never having to spend time at the INM office ever again!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

From what I understand, PEMEX does or has hired foreigners to work on off-shore platforms. The company takes care of the immigration issues. I've met some of these workers in Ciudad del Carmen, Tabasco. It's been a long time since I was there, though, but I think there is still a group of foreigners who come on-shore every so often for R&R.


----------

